# First lessons ...



## simplicity (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm very new to golf and just getting myself sorted for my first set of lessons. Could anyone please tell me what is the minimum I need to have in terms of clubs?

Thank you. I don't want to spend loads of money on stuff I don't really need to begin with - and I don't always trust the sales people in the shops!  

Thanks a lot,

Simplicity


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

If you are complete beginner, just go to K-Mart and get the starter sets, for other $200, usually made by ram or knight. They are great for beginners.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Oops, I didn't notice you are from UK... lol. But you get the idea. Get a starter set for ladies.


----------



## stirls (Apr 24, 2006)

simplicity said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm very new to golf and just getting myself sorted for my first set of lessons. Could anyone please tell me what is the minimum I need to have in terms of clubs?
> 
> ...


One of the biggest mistakes people make when starting in golf is they want to start rush out and buy a brand new set of shiny and expensive golf clubs. While they are nice to look at you should keep in mind that today's golf equipment comes in great varieties to cater for different golfing types and abilities. Since you're just starting out you do not know which set fits you best. Just imagine the envious looks you get at the driving range when you come with your $2000 set, and the subsequent laughter when you try and just 'hack away' - not worth the embarrassment! Once you spend a few hundred or even thousand $$ on a set that doesn't suit your style you're stuck with it or you have to sell it to somebody else at a loss. 

If you feel you want your own clubs get a half set. This generally comprises five irons and perhaps two woods and a putter. Usually the irons are the odd numbers 3,5,7,9 and wedge. These clubs are more than enough to get you started. 

A better alternatively: most Driving Ranges will have clubs for rent, so you can try out a few different ones. You can also borrow one or two clubs from a friend. The shortest iron (nine iron) or a wedge are the best clubs to start, practicing with it will give you the feeling of hitting the ball in the air and should be fairly straight forward


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

*First lessons...*

That was a good advice, Stirls!

I am also new to golf and have somewhat learned from you and understood some of the things that are very new to me...  

Keep on posting!!! and thanks!!!


----------



## simplicity (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you very much, everyone. That helps a lot.

simplicity


----------

